# Sharing my latest afghans



## Rose_Rose (May 22, 2011)

These 3 afghans were made for 2 of my grandsons and 1 granddaughter-to-be. I made them all on an LK 100. All one-piece and all with garter stitch border. The pictures were taken before I tied off the ends and before blocking.


Nancy


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

All are lovely &#128158;


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Beautiful afghans!


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

They are all beautiful :-D


----------



## Jollyjumbles (Jul 3, 2014)

Love all 3 beautiful Afghans. 
Well done.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Beautiful afghans! I love your colour combinations.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

LK100s and other manual machines are wonderfully capable of Amazing knits, thanks for sharing pictures of yours.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Lovely. Lucky grandchildren.
It is so nice to see examples of the work that is possible with a manual machine. New knitters starting out with a manual machine must be so encouraged to see items as lovely as this.


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, they are lovelyxx


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I bet your grandchildren will cherish those. My grown sons still love the ones I made them years ago.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Those are great!


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

You are very talented! And, the afghans are wonderful!


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

The afghans are wonderful - great knitting.


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Your afghans are beautiful. What is the technique to make the ripple afghan? I have done many by hand. Is there a pattern to do this on machine. Thanks!

Saroj


----------



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

they are all beautiful! really love the ripple blanket!


----------



## wtaber (Mar 16, 2014)

I haven't been able to figure out how to make the ripple pattern on machine. Yours is gorgeous. I'd sure like to know more about how you did that!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

they are all beautiful


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

Beautiful,real heirlooms,they will love them.


----------



## dllfb (Sep 30, 2012)

Wow...those are lovely! You have been busy! Next year I retire...then it's time to knit/crochet every day...can't wait to make bigger and better things for my family!


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Beautiful work, lucky grandkids.


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

wgornick said:


> I haven't been able to figure out how to make the ripple pattern on machine. Yours is gorgeous. I'd sure like to know more about how you did that!


Ditto for me please. Those are beautiful pieces of work !


----------



## pdljmpr (Dec 16, 2011)

Very nice, will have to dig my machine out and try something like that. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RuthFromOhio (Oct 24, 2012)

You sure are expert at your work, and very patient to come up with that ripple pattern on the LK150.

I take it you used a multiple stitch tool to transfer those stitches all the way across every row or two.

Great work.


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

I would also like to know how to do the ripple afghan. They are sooooo lovely. .


----------



## Regg (Nov 9, 2012)

Lovely. I've been thinking about getting a machine, but I know nothing about them. I do make a lot of afghans, so this looks like something I could use. Could you pm me and tell me more about your machine, please. Thanks.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

All are really lovely. Those chevron designs must have taken a whole lot of work transferring stitches (every other row?). Some things are worth the work though, and a whole lot faster than hand knitting.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Lovely! All of them.


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

well done. you must be so happy to have made them.


----------



## josephine26 (May 30, 2011)

well done you must be very proud of your work. i would also love the ripple pattern as i have a new great granddaughter.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Beautiful, what nice afghans. Love the colors.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

I like them all, very nice.


----------



## stephaniec (Jul 26, 2012)

they are stunning!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

They are each wonderful works of art. I hope one day to be able to make these on the SK360 that I have. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## roamin in the gloamin (Mar 2, 2012)

http://needlesofsteel.blogspot.fr/2007/02/missoni-style-zig-zags.html

I am going to investigate that link and see if I can achieve the zig zags - until some wonderful person shows me an easy/other way to do it

Your blankets and really wonderful


----------



## Carmel Rachels (Feb 23, 2011)

Rose_Rose said:


> These 3 afghans were made for 2 of my grandsons and 1 granddaughter-to-be. I made them all on an LK 100. All one-piece and all with garter stitch border. The pictures were taken before I tied off the ends and before blocking. Looking at these lovely afghans makes wish I could knit as well as I can crochet. Beautifully done.
> 
> Nancy


----------



## Stitch Witch (Aug 24, 2013)

I LOVE that ripple one in blue! I need to know how to make that stitch design. I am just amazed. I thought that was just a hand knitted design and I have done that. Would love to know how on the machine! Send me a PM if you have the time!


----------



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

Beautiful Afghans! Whaou!


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Beautiful. 
Karen


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

All are really beautiful. Wonderful gifts.


----------



## Suemid (Jan 12, 2013)

Oh my, such a lot of hand manipulation! Just wonderful!


----------



## Rose_Rose (May 22, 2011)

Thank you all for your lovely compliments! For those of you who requested the pattern: I worked in a spreadsheet and determined the number of stitches for each chevron and the garter-stitch border, then set up my machine and knitted the afghan. I'm now trying to write the pattern out to share with you all. I will post it when I finish it.

BTW. The Pastel colored afghan for Alexis Michelle is knitted the same way, I just used a 7-prong tool to do Darby's blue afghan, and a 3-prong tool to do Alexis' afghan. 

Give me a little time and I will post how I did them.

Thanks,

Nancy


----------



## Rose_Rose (May 22, 2011)

Oh, and I timed myself on how long it took to do the 2 rows for the pattern: I could knit across in less than 7 minutes using the 7-prong tool. Once you get the pattern established, it really does go fast.

Nancy


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

I can't believe that those were do on the knitting machine.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

All of them are beautiful, but I especially love the navy, pale blue and white one, it's gorgeous!


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Rose_Rose said:


> Thank you all for your lovely compliments! For those of you who requested the pattern: I worked in a spreadsheet and determined the number of stitches for each chevron and the garter-stitch border, then set up my machine and knitted the afghan. I'm now trying to write the pattern out to share with you all. I will post it when I finish it.
> 
> BTW. The Pastel colored afghan for Alexis Michelle is knitted the same way, I just used a 7-prong tool to do Darby's blue afghan, and a 3-prong tool to do Alexis' afghan.
> 
> ...


They are beautiful! I just watched Roberta Rose Kelly do a demo on the LK-150 , it looked like a chevron type pattern as well. Can't wait for you to write up the pattern. I love hand manipulating stitches! 
Thanks in advance,


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Gorgeous.


----------



## dianejohnson (Jul 26, 2011)

OH. MY. GOODNESS. 
i have an LK100 and i never had a clue it could do such beautiful stitch work like you've done!
i would love to give any one of your patterns a try myself when you have a chance to post the instructions. i'd be quite happy to pay for them, too! i am very impressed by your knitting skills! your afghans are gorgeous!


----------



## IreneWoods (Sep 19, 2012)

Really pretty! You did a great job.


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

Very Pretty!


----------



## Karenno1 (Mar 17, 2014)

Well done they are lovely


----------



## pfromenthal (Mar 3, 2013)

Such lovely work, and I'm quite sure they will be treasured. Congrats!


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

I agree, they are beautiful!


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

You did a beautiful job on your afghans!


----------



## Rose_Rose (May 22, 2011)

Again, thank you all who gave my work such nice compliments! I've written the instructions for the blue ripple afghan. I send PMs to those who specifically requested the pattern. 

If you asked and you didn't get a PM, it's simply because I missed your post. PM me, and I'll send them to you. If anyone else would like the instructions, let me know. I'll happily share with you.

Nancy


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Thank you so much for writing this up for us.
I will get to work on that soon. Yes, I will post a picture when done.
By the time I get mine done, everyone else will have no clue what I am showing, because they will have theirs finished long ago. lol


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

Rose_Rose said:


> These 3 afghans were made for 2 of my grandsons and 1 granddaughter-to-be. I made them all on an LK 100. All one-piece and all with garter stitch border. The pictures were taken before I tied off the ends and before blocking.
> 
> Nancy


Beautiful afghans!!


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

So you made these on your knitting machine? Them are so cool. I love love the blue one


----------



## Rose_Rose (May 22, 2011)

I mistakenly left out a portion of the 2nd row. Here are the directions for the first 2 rows (after RC 000):

1st Row: Knit across from right to left.

2nd Row: Knit across (from left to right), then do the conversions, and move the stitches for the pattern. The first 6 stitches (and the last 6 stitches) will be the garter stitch border. You do this by converting the row below: Skip the first stitch (do not convert the first OR the last stitch on any row). Convert the next 5 stitches. I set it up so that the conversions to the row below came when I was on an even number row. i.e. knit 2 rows, convert the stitches on number 1 row. (Do again on row 4 (convert row # 3), row 6 (convert row # 5), row 8 (convert row # 7) etc, up the entire afghan.) 
ALSO on the 2nd row: move stitches #7,8,9,10,11,12,13 one stitch to the right, having stitch #13 hang on needle #14, then move stitches #15,16,17,18,19,20,21 one stitch to the left, having stitch #15 hang on needle # 14. You will have 3 stitches on needle 14, and a hole on needle #7 and needle #21. Stitch number 22 will have 1 stitch on it. This is the pattern for the chevron.

I hope this doesn't cause confusion. PM me if you have a problem and I will try to walk you through it.

Nancy


----------

